# Sling made ​​with Carci Band



## Leandro (Aug 9, 2013)

*Carci Elastic Band, Made in Brazil:*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

How does it shoot compared to TBG? Nice slingshot by the way. Thank you for sharing and welcome to the forum.


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

E então Leandro, o que achou do Carciband?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Parece bom. As bandas eo estilingue sao realmente muito bonito. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Leandro (Aug 9, 2013)

*Hello, Mr. Green!*

The *Carci Band Orange*, I believe it has almost the resistance of Elongation, *Thera Band Gold*.

The strength of shot is between 250 FPS and 280 FPS, depending projectile.



LP Sling said:


> E então Leandro, o que achou do Carciband?


Saldações *LP Sling*!

é uma honra encontar um Brasileiro em um Fórum ******.

Eu gostei muito do elástico *Carci Band*, excelente!

E você já esperimentou, já fez um teste ?


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Ainda não sabia que havia produto brasileiro.

Já achei em um site e vou experimentar.

Bom saber de conterrâneos neste ótimo site americano.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice shape, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! we would be interested in hearing more about that band material you are using Nice looking sling shot


----------

